# Gus



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

As some of you know we lost our Grey dog several weeks back. His kidneys shut down, and there was nothing they did that made any difference. He didn’t suffer. We were heartbroken and missing his antics. As I’ve had a dog my entire life ( Weimaraners for the last 38 years) I found everything out of whack. One shadow just isn’t enough I guess. So…. I rejoined Facebook where I had contacts with breeders of Weimaraners. I found one. His name is Gus. He’s just a small shadow now, but he’s there, right where he belongs. He’s 11 weeks old now and learning quickly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nothing will replace Grey--- but so a new era starts for you, Deb and Gus--- good years to come.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree Cat, young Gus made a great choice of a new home.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Hard to replace time heals all wounds new pup looks good


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Losing a dog is losing a family member , sorry for the loss but glad you have a new friend..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. Grey demanded his walk every night. Because of his walks and the number of times we’ve moved I always got to know the neighbors and if they were dog lovers or not.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Still hoping one will walk into my life so I can claim to save it. Fact of the matter is, it might help me even more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Im sure of a few things Glen. That would be one lucky pooch and your local humane society probably has what you need.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm afraid to look, YD. At least I got to play with one yesterday at my grand daughter's place.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just an update on Gus. He's full of piss and vinegar, but sleeping through the night for about 12 days now. He's still not able to jump up on the couch, much to his dislike. Other than being ornery at times and snuggling at others hes growing like a weed. He's still not fully vaccinated so no walks yet, much to my dislike.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

geez Gus leave one couch for me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> geez Gus leave one couch for me.


Sorry, I forgot I posted that pic before. He's taken a liking to my new walk in shower

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Once he starts get'in up on the furniture, he'll let "you" know where you can sit. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Once he starts get'in up on the furniture, he'll let "you" know where you can sit. :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


YEP ! He gets on the bed (by a ramp I built for Grey when he got sick)((Grey wouldn't touch it)) He runs up it light someone lit a fire under his butt, runs straight over and parks himself up against my pillow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another round of vaccines for Gus. He got his rabies shot today. Weighed in at 38lbs. The Dr. and techs were all fawning over him lol he was being a sweety after the long truck ride there. He did put on a barking exhibition when the girl at the desk showed him a treat. That got all the other dogs in the waiting area barking. He was real proud of himself. Next time I’m wearing ear plugs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

He is what you make him, Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! Been there !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*He sure is a pretty Puppy---maybe you should get him a green jacket OH !!!!! NO NO I meant -Camo--------------------------------------------

hope to meet him this winter*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He’ll be happy to see you, as will I.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At his last vet visit Gus was 39 lbs. He has one more set of shots to go but they said that I could walk him, just no dog parks or PetSmart ( we don’t do those ). He, at times seems to be coming out of puppy brain mode. Those times are short, but I’m sure he’ll continue to make headway. He sure knows how to sit and look innocent, grab anything you drop and skedaddle around or under a the nearest piece of furniture. The phrase “ Swiper, no swiping” comes up often( ask your grandkids)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So True, HA !!!!!!!!


----------

